# FishForum.com does not endorse article content.



## Mike

Dear Members,

The posts in the Member Submitted Articles forum are the opinions of members based on their own research, knowledge and/or opinions. They have not been reviewed for accuracy or completeness and FishForum.com does not endorse their content. 

We have many knowledgable fish keepers here, but please use your own judgement and do additional research before acting on any of the advice or information contained in an article.

Sincerely,
Administrator


----------

